# Soup



## just_sheila (Apr 25, 2010)

Just want to know if anyone can tell me if canned or boxed soup broth is available in Cairo.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and Welcome Sheila,
No... it isn't available or if it is I haven't been able to find it, I am presuming you mean broth as in Scotch Broth with pearl barley ect. I love home made broth and I end up bringing broth mix with me from the U.K... I have never found barley here.

Maiden


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and Welcome Sheila,
> No... it isn't available or if it is I haven't been able to find it, I am presuming you mean broth as in Scotch Broth with pearl barley ect. I love home made broth and I end up bringing broth mix with me from the U.K... I have never found barley here.
> 
> Maiden


Some restaurants offer pigeons stuffed with barley, so it must be available somewhere. 4 year ago I saw barley at Carrefour, but I am not sure if they still have it now.
By the way: for the N. Americans "broth" is simply a clear soup, no additions; great to add favour to dishes


----------



## just_sheila (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you for the welcome Maiden.

Here in the US we just have simple cans of beef, chicken, and vegetable broth (clear, nothing additional in it) to use as a base for making soup (what you described sounds much better!). Would love to make my own broth -- but seem to have a hard time just finding time to make the soup itself! Just trying to get everything straight food wise before I leave the US.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Clear soup we call consommé... yes I have seen it but that was many years ago... food items can be here one day and then not seen for months or indeed ever again


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I thought pigeon was stuffed with cracked wheat... I have never had it stuffed with barley but I shop in Carrefour every week so will keep a look out for barley.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I thought pigeon was stuffed with cracked wheat... I have never had it stuffed with barley but I shop in Carrefour every week so will keep a look out for barley.


Don't we love all these settle differences between the American English and ...the British English? 

I believe I actually saw the carton of broth at Carrefour. 
But Just Sheils - once you get to Egypt you will not feel like making a soup anymore  

I brought some culinary goodies from Canada (****ake mushrooms, nori seaweed, etc) and suddenly I lost interest in my old style of cooking. Fool and ta'amea seems much more interesting


----------



## sumada (Feb 28, 2009)

*soup*

Yeah they have canned soup at miriam supermarket but they cost alot more then usa.
Hey make your own, plenty of chickens and veg available and freeze it.


----------



## just_sheila (Apr 25, 2010)

Nila said:


> Don't we love all these settle differences between the American English and ...the British English?
> 
> I believe I actually saw the carton of broth at Carrefour.
> But Just Sheils - once you get to Egypt you will not feel like making a soup anymore
> ...


Egad! No motivation to make soup is almost a move-to-Egypt deal breaker, lol. Most of the soups I make are Middle Eastern -- nothing like a good lentil soup! Not that I am not nuts about fool and kofta and koshary and so on.

I admit too that I enjoy cooking for my Egyptian friends -- they always want to try things we regularly eat here. It's a cultural experience for them (especially with some of the "stuff" I cook up sometimes  ).

Thanks for the heads up about Carrefour -- will check it out.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

just_sheila said:


> Egad! No motivation to make soup is almost a move-to-Egypt deal breaker, lol. Most of the soups I make are Middle Eastern -- nothing like a good lentil soup! Not that I am not nuts about fool and kofta and koshary and so on.
> 
> I admit too that I enjoy cooking for my Egyptian friends -- they always want to try things we regularly eat here. It's a cultural experience for them (especially with some of the "stuff" I cook up sometimes  ).
> 
> Thanks for the heads up about Carrefour -- will check it out.


Can I be your "Egyptian" friend and come for the good American dinner?
Everytime I am in Egypt my N.American cooking skills seem to dissapear .

I am in Al Rehab. Let me know when you arrive, so I can come for your lentil soup. I am off to Carrefour tomorow and will pick up some broth for you .


----------



## just_sheila (Apr 25, 2010)

Nila said:


> Can I be your "Egyptian" friend and come for the good American dinner?
> Everytime I am in Egypt my N.American cooking skills seem to dissapear .
> 
> I am in Al Rehab. Let me know when you arrive, so I can come for your lentil soup. I am off to Carrefour tomorow and will pick up some broth for you .


Thanks Nila -- but I won't be there until at least the end of June (and then I have to buy a stove! oh, and a fridge, and...). I wouldn't want the broth to expire before I could use it. 

I would be more than happy to have you over for lentil soup!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

just_sheila said:


> Thanks Nila -- but I won't be there until at least the end of June (and then I have to buy a stove! oh, and a fridge, and...). I wouldn't want the broth to expire before I could use it.
> 
> I would be more than happy to have you over for lentil soup!


Ok, will wait until June 
The best (cheapest) place to buy the appliances in at Ataba. Not a glamorous place at all but lots of choices and good prices.
Where do you plan to live in Egypt? Al Rehab is very nice, not yet polluted and has a very different flavour than other areas (which can be very charming in their own right).


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I was in the Alpha Market yesterday and saw chicken broth.. which I think is American but it was very expensive 32 Le


----------

